# Utilizar aspiradora de mano con cargador-fuente universal



## mati9054 (Abr 17, 2020)

Muy buenas a todos!
Resulta que tengo una aspiradora de mano de las largas, el modelo es LAZER EV-620. Pero se me perdió el cargador, entonces quisiera intentar adaptarla para usarla con alguna fuente o cargador universal, si es siempre conectado no importa. Lo importante es ver si puedo evitarme tirarla a la basura.

Para cargarla llevaba una "base" que se conectaba a 220. Tiene 4 pines, que es lo que basicamente me confunde. Es decir, si consiguiera una fuente de (supongo) 15v (o una de 19 de notebook podria ir?) aparte de no saber si me serviria, tampoco sabria en que pines conectarlo.

Adjunto algunas fotos, y un simplificado de los cables, tiene un pcb pero como estoy un poco oxidado con la electrónica, no puedo deducir el por qué de estos 4 pines que comento. Este PCB tiene 5 cables, M+, M- (asumo que seran motor + y -?), B+, B- (bateria + y -?) y C+ (cargador? no se). Ese C+ es un cable marrón que va directo del PCB a uno de los pines del cargador. En el simplificado, a la derecha, estan los 4 pines que irian en la base del cargador.

Desde ya agradezco mucho su tiempo y ayuda! un saludo


----------



## papirrin (Abr 17, 2020)

mati9054 dijo:


> Resulta que tengo una aspiradora de mano de las largas, el modelo es LAZER EV-620. Pero se me perdió el cargador, entonces quisiera intentar adaptarla para usarla con alguna fuente o cargador universal, si es siempre conectado no importa. Lo importante es ver si puedo evitarme tirarla a la basura.


de que amperaje es el aspirador y de cuanto amperaje el cargador universal?


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 17, 2020)

El cargador lo tendria que comprar, tengo que ver cual puedo usar. Pero para el ejemplo, puse el de una notebook, el que tengo yo son unos 3.42A. 

El aspirador, segun la etiqueta, es de 1400mah, pero no se realmente como ver cuanto amperaje es el que usa el motor en si...


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola de nuevo, investigando un poco más, encontré una foto en internet de la caja... 



			https://img.milanuncios.com/fg/3119/59/311959146_3.jpg
		


Lamentablemente no figuran ni siquiera datos como la potencia. Pero si figura algo interesante que es la autonomía: Dice 16 minutos. Hago una pregunta muy simple y tonta, si tengo baterias de 1400mah, que (segun eso) se gastan en 16 minutos, no podría ya saber cuanta corriente consume?

Porque en ese caso, me daría que el motor consume 373mA. Entonces el camino que voy tomando a partir de aquí quisiera que me lo vayan confirmando a ver si estoy en lo cierto: No parece que tenga que preocuparme por la corriente, con lo cual cualquier fuente de 14v podria servirme? 

Por ejemplo...





						KFD Fuente de alimentación Monitor 14V 1.78A 2.14A Adaptador Corriente Cargador para Samsung SyncMaster Pantalla LS22d300 AD-3014B LED LCD 1500FP 1701FP PS30W-14j1 1702FP 1900FP 173P BX2331 S23B300B: Amazon.es: Electrónica
					

KFD Fuente de alimentación Monitor 14V 1.78A 2.14A Adaptador Corriente Cargador para Samsung SyncMaster Pantalla LS22d300 AD-3014B LED LCD 1500FP 1701FP PS30W-14j1 1702FP 1900FP 173P BX2331 S23B300B: Amazon.es: Electrónica



					www.amazon.es
				




Muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Abr 18, 2020)

mati9054 dijo:


> Dice 16 minutos. Hago una pregunta muy simple y tonta, si tengo baterias de 1400mah, que (segun eso) se gastan en 16 minutos, no podría ya saber cuanta corriente consume?


segun mis cuentas son 5A,

1.4Ah/5A=.28*60=16 minutos aprox.

como sacaste eso de los 373mA?

El cable marron podria ser del sensor de temperatura, los cargadores casi siempre llevan uno.

si fuera mia, yo le meteria una fuente de PC, en 12V a ver que hace ese motor. (quitaria todo menos el motor y el interruptor, adios PCB y Baterias)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Las baterías se rompieron , no se pueden recargar ?


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> segun mis cuentas son 5A,
> 
> 1.4Ah/5A=.28*60=16 minutos aprox.
> 
> como sacaste eso de los 373mA?



Regla de tres, si para 60 minutos son 1400mA, para 16= 373mA. No se calcula asi? 😅



papirrin dijo:


> El cable marron podria ser del sensor de temperatura, los cargadores casi siempre llevan uno.
> 
> si fuera mia, yo le meteria una fuente de PC, en 12V a ver que hace ese motor. (quitaria todo menos el motor y el interruptor, adios PCB y Baterias)



Anotado! No tengo una fuente de PC pero apenas consiga una, podria probar! Esto me serviria para medir la corriente?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las baterías se rompieron , no se pueden recargar ?



No lo se, me imagino que funcionaran. Como perdí el cargador no supe como recargarlas. Como podria intentarlo?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

mati9054 dijo:


> Anotado! No tengo una fuente de PC pero apenas consiga una, podria probar! Esto me serviria para medir la corriente?


si mides coriente con eso y ves si el motor da las suficientes revoluciones con 12V para aspirar, si no se calienta etc... haces las observaciones que puedas hacer y las comentas...
por otro lado la idea de hacer otro cargador para esas baterias no es mala idea si es lo que esta pretendiendo Dosmetros.



mati9054 dijo:


> Regla de tres, si para 60 minutos son 1400mA, para 16= 373mA. No se calcula asi? 😅


Basicamente si, pero creo que confundiste las unidades.
la formula es Tiempo=consumo por hora/Consumo como desconoces el consumo despejas la formula
primero pasas los minutos a fraccion de hora
16m/60m=.27h
despues Consumo=1.4Ah/.27h=5.1A


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> si mides coriente con eso y ves si el motor da las suficientes revoluciones con 12V para aspirar, si no se calienta etc... haces las observaciones que puedas hacer y las comentas...
> por otro lado la idea de hacer otro cargador para esas baterias no es mala idea si es lo que esta pretendiendo Dosmetros.



Creo que estaria muy bien, en su momento lo descarte porque me asustaron los 4 pines en lugar de logicos dos.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

mati9054 dijo:


> Creo que estaria muy bien, en su momento lo descarte porque me asustaron los 4 pines en lugar de logicos dos.


normalmente cuando tiene 4 pines, uno es positivo y otro negativo, un tercer es para sensar la temperatura, y un cuarto es para sensar que sea el cargador correcto mediante algun protocolo.


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

Entonces con ese 4to pin estoy jorobado, no? Igualmente, si pudiera probar con alguna fuente de 14 V a cargar las baterías, a que pines debería conectar? recordás el esquemita simplificado que arme al principio? Ninguno va al positivo de la batería directamente (salvo que el switch lo mantenga encendido)... van al motor (+ y -), al negativo de la bateria, y luego ese 4to pin que en el pcb se llama "C+".


papirrin dijo:


> normalmente cuando tiene 4 pines, uno es positivo y otro negativo, un tercer es para sensar la temperatura, y un cuarto es para sensar que sea el cargador correcto mediante algún protocolo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

si quieres pon foto del PCB lo mas claro y grande por ambos lados para ver si se le puede hacer una ingeniería inversa.


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

A ver si se puede...! 
De la cara delantera pongo dos fotos por si hay algun componente que se lee mejor en la segunda.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

parece que ese C+ es un sensor de corriente para el integrado de 10 patitas pero no leo su codigo puedes poner que dice?


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

Si claro! 
9202
417P2
7




papirrin dijo:


> parece que ese C+ es un sensor de corriente para el integrado de 10 patitas pero no leo su codigo puedes poner que dice?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

la buena noticia es que encontré su ficha tecnica...






						Upd78f9202ma-cac-a Upd78f9202 9202 Upd78f9502ma-cac-a 9502 Ssop-10 8-poco De Chip Único De Microcontroladores - Buy Upd78f9202ma-cac-a,9202,Upd78f9502ma-cac-a Product on Alibaba.com
					

Upd78f9202ma-cac-a Upd78f9202 9202 Upd78f9502ma-cac-a 9502 Ssop-10 8-poco De Chip Único De Microcontroladores - Buy Upd78f9202ma-cac-a,9202,Upd78f9502ma-cac-a Product on Alibaba.com



					spanish.alibaba.com
				





			https://www.rlocman.ru/i/File/dat/NEC/Microcontrollers_MCU/UPD78F9202MA_CAC_A.pdf
		


la mala noticia es que es un microcontrolador y seria casi imposible saber como trabaja esa placa asi que en caso de querer usar las batería seria cuestión de rediseñar la forma de cargarlas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Esas son de Niquel-Cadmio y van sencillamente en serie sin mas !


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas son de Niquel-Cadmio y van sencillamente en serie sin mas !



Le deberia conectar una fuente de 14v a ambos bornes y ya?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas son de Niquel-Cadmio y van sencillamente en serie sin mas !
> [/QUOTE


serán de 1.2V?


mati9054 dijo:


> Le deberia conectar una fuente de 14v a ambos bornes y ya?


cuantas baterias son y como estan conectadas entre si? con eso se podria determinar su voltaje, y quizas se podria usar un cargador de taladro inhalambrico o algo parecido. o buscar en la red un cargador de bateria de niquel-cadmio...


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> serán de 1.2V?
> 
> cuantas baterias son y como estan conectadas entre si? con eso se podria determinar su voltaje, y quizas se podria usar un cargador de taladro inhalambrico o algo parecido. o buscar en la red un cargador de bateria de niquel-cadmio...


 
Son 12 baterias conectadas en serie


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2020)

12x1.2v=14.4...

lo que llevamos identificado es que el motor trabaja con 14v y 5A segun los datos.

para conseguir una fuente con esas caracteristicas esta un poco dificil creo...
lo que se me ocurre es comprar un cargador universal...




__





						CARGADORES BATERIAS NI-CD
					





					www.cetronic.es
				



o armar uno con el adaptador que tienes...








						Cargador de baterías NiCd y NiMH - Electrónica Unicrom
					

Cargador de baterías NiCd y NiMH. Cargador lento garantiza que la batería se cargue al 100% después de 10 o 14 horas sin peligro de sobrecarga



					unicrom.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Yo vi 12 baterías de 1,2V c/u en serie = 14,4 V , coincidente con : 










mati9054 dijo:


> Le deberia conectar una fuente de 14v a ambos bornes y ya?




Probá !


----------



## mati9054 (Abr 19, 2020)

Bueno, voy a intentar (cuando pueda, esto del confinamiento lo pone un poco mas dificil para comprar cosas) todo lo sugerido y cualquier cosa volvere a preguntarles! de verdad han sido de gran ayuda y les agradezco mucho, comento novedades

Saludos!


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Abr 28, 2020)

Aqui lo que pasa es que suele valer mas la fuente que una aspiradora enchufable portatil, consegui una en amazon por menos 20€ y va genial


----------

